# Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen ;)



## behnelc (23. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin, da ich mir nun schon geschätzt 8000 Teiche hier im Forum angeschaut habe, dachte ich, stell ich mich samt Teich hier auch mal vor.
Zu mir: Ich heiße André und bin 21 Jahre alt. Kommen tu ich aus dem Raum Cloppenburg und bin zur Zeit noch in der Ausbildung.
Zu unserem Teich: Alles fing damit an, dass mir der Anblick unserer XXL- Badewanne (Teich) irgendwann tierisch auf den Zeiger ging und mein Papa und ich uns schließlich darauf verständigten, einen Kahlschlag zu machen. Gesagt getan, Zaun weg, Wasser raus, Fische raus, Folie raus, Wall in den Teich geschoben und ab ans Modellieren.
Alles Grobe wurde mit Radlader und Minibagger gemacht, der Rest mit Schüppe und Manneskraft 

Da ich nicht so auf das große Herumgeschreibe stehe, häng ich einfach Fotos an, darauf seht ihr ja was von da an passierte 

P.S.: In diesem eher unansehnlichen "Kasten" ist der Filter untergebracht, hoffe das er möglichst schnell zuwächst :?


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön ... gefällt mir sehr gut was du da geschaffen hast.

Nun ... wozu der monströse 4-Tonnenfilter ?

Eventuell sind Fische geplant 

Erzähl mal ein bisserl ...


----------



## behnelc (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Hallo, habe wohl vergessen hinzuzufügen, dass auch schon Fische drin sind.
Haben 5 noch recht kleine Kois, ca. 15 Goldfische und 9 Forellen drin. Alle quitschfidel und gut zufrieden.
Und zum Filter, ja scheint recht groß zu sein. Da ich die 5 Tonnen aber recht günstig alle zusammen bekommen habe und man ja nie weiß ob man noch ein wenig vergrößert, haben wir sofort alle installiert.


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Alles klar ...

Wie tief ist den der Teich ?
Doch nicht 1,5m.
Ja vielleicht die von der Fläche her etwas kleine Vertiefung ist 1,5m, aber die größere Fläche ?

Für einen Koiteich doch ein bisserl Seicht ...


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Hallo und Willkommen 

Na, eure "Badewanne" war für meine Verhältnisse schon ein "See" 

Aber super, was Ihr da geschaffen habt, gefällt mir sehr gut ! 

Viel Spaß noch hier


----------



## behnelc (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Stimmt schon, wir haben zwei stellen die 1,50m tief sind..einmal vorne bei der großen Fläche etwa 2m² und die hintere ist bis auf 50cm vom Rand komplett 1,50 tief. Der Rest ist ca. 50 cm und 100cm tief.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Hallo und Willkommen!

Also ich finde Euer Werk echt grandios! Ist richtig toll geworden und was für eine Fläche... Und trotzdem noch so viel Garten! Neid!

Der Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr, leider habe ich für sowas keinen Platz... 

Alles in allem: schön, dass Ihr da seit und immer weiter berichten!

Das mit der Tiefe wird schon gut gehen. Ist eigentlich ein Bodenablauf vorhanden?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## behnelc (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Nein einen Bodenablauf haben wir nicht. Muss so klappen 

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt 
Naja und an der Fläche haperts bei uns nicht, ist auch nur ein kleiner Teil unseres Grundstücks. Wohnen auf dem Land, da hat man halt ein wenig mehr Platz


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Hey Andre,

Herzlich Willkommen 

Ich auch haben will, so viel Wasser ... so viel Wiese ...  

Sieht Klasse aus ... und wenn dann alles grünt und blüht sieht alles bestimmt noch besser aus.
Gefällt mir sehr gut 


Mandy


----------



## behnelc (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Habe mal ein paar Fotos von den Kleinen gemacht...
und noch ein von Bachlauf


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Moin,
willkommen in diesem Forum und.... Dunnerkiel!
DA habt ihr Euch aber ein Schmuckstück gebaut
Die Bepflanzung darf noch ein wenig mehr werden, finde ich.
Bin mal gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf....


----------



## behnelc (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Kommt hoffentlich in näherer Zukunft auch noch mehr, denn die ufermatten sind nämlich schon eingesäht. Mal schauen wie es im Sommer aussieht


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Welcher Sommer...

Der Wasserfall sieht echt beeindruckend aus!

Grüße!


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Ihr habt euch da eine schöne Wasseroase gebaut.  

Der Bachlauf ist seht gut gelungen und wenn einige Pflanzen mehr angewachsen sind sieht der Rest auch sicher toll aus. 

Die Forellen brauchen fließendes Wasser mit viel Sauerstoff. Das ist nicht die optimale Umgebung, die sie benötigen. 

Die Goldfische finden den zusätzlichen Raum sicher toll und werden sich entsprechend vermehren.
Falls ihr künftig nicht mit einem Überbesatz kämpfen wollt, ist irgendwann eine Entscheidung darüber nötig.
Ich hatte selber Goldfische und mag sie. Ihre Vermehrungsfreudigkeit hat mich dazu gebracht *alle* zu verschenken.


----------



## karlethecat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Sieht wirklich schick aus! Mir gefällt das so. Denke aber nicht dass der Teich für Koi geeignet ist. Das hättet ihr eher von Anfang an planen sollen. Ich würde es bei Goldfischen und Co. belassen 
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Ich konnte keinerlei Saugsperre erkennen, oder irre ich mich ... ich denke nicht dass ihr das Wasser bis zum Rand "halten" könnt. Und wenn erst mal die Ufermatte bewachsen ist ...


----------



## behnelc (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *



karlethecat schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Ich konnte keinerlei Saugsperre erkennen, oder irre ich mich ... ich denke nicht dass ihr das Wasser bis zum Rand "halten" könnt. Und wenn erst mal die Ufermatte bewachsen ist ...



Also eigentlich kann der umliegende Boden kein Wasser ziehen, denn die Kiesel drumherum liegen auf Teichfolie auf, ebenso wie die Ufermatten auf der Folie liegt und keinen Kontakt zum Boden hat.

Und zu den Kois, die werde ich nur so lange in meinem Teich halten, wie sie noch einen passende Größe haben, dann werden sie zu meinem Onkel umgelagert, der hat mehr Platz


----------



## behnelc (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Und: Die hälfte der Forellen habe ich zu unserer Nachbarin rübergebracht, damit sie ihren Goldfischbestand unter Kontrolle halten kann.


----------



## karlethecat (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *



behnelc schrieb:


> Also eigentlich kann der umliegende Boden kein Wasser ziehen, denn die Kiesel drumherum liegen auf Teichfolie auf, ebenso wie die Ufermatten auf der Folie liegt und keinen Kontakt zum Boden hat.


Abwarten ... bis du auf der Folie Dreck liegen hast, zwischen den Steinen, und dann schön feine Wurzeln sich ihren Weg zum und vom Wasser suchen.


----------



## behnelc (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nun möchte ich mich inkl. Teich auch mal vorstellen *

Naja, es wird immer was zu tun geben


----------

